# Грыжа L4-5 0,85 см, L5-S1 0,6 см. Как с этим жить?



## Olgaa (5 Май 2017)

3 недели назад прихватила грыжа (L4-5 0,8 см и L5-S1) до этого когда воспаление было такого не было, видимо не прошло ещё воспаление ? Плюс ко всему у меня кривота туловища влево, тк грыжа давит на нервный корешок, и ещё активно стала плавать плюс ЛФК, Также я в декрете прибираюсь и наклоны часто делаю, боюсь главное не хуже чтобы было, жду вот массаж и физио надеюсь станет легче. Вообще физио хорошо помагает после воспаления грыжи, после 3 раз могу сказать....


----------



## Olgaa (5 Май 2017)

Всем здравствуйте, узнала я о грыже L4-L5 размер 0,85 см это слева с вертеброгенным синдромом, заходит на корешок и перекашивает тело влево,( когда схватывает). Диффузная протрузья диска, медианно-парамедианная, правосторонняя сублигаментарная L5-S1 размером 0,6 см.
Заключение такое: Мр-картина дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника/остеохондроз/на фоне умеренного левостороннего С-образного сколиоза;дорзальных: экструзии/грыжи/L4-5,L5-S1 дисков.
В ногу не отдаёт, в пальцы тоже, но вот после 10 дневного курса обезболивающих и не всегда блокад( в последний раз боль ушла без блокад, а вот люмбошолгия( перекос) уходит долго. Уже 3 раза схватывала, я думаю из-за того что ребёнка поднимаю, сейчас конечно перестала, во время болей обслуживаю себя и ребёнка, даже гуляю с ребёнком. Ужасает что внешне тело "уходит" влево, и видно. Делала физио и иглотерапию, но это конечно временный результат, потом опять все сначало, как мне показалось очаг воспаления снимает хорошо, последний раз чуть не летала, потом по новой начала тягать тяжести.
Жизнь разделилась конечно до и после, я в отчаянии, ещё во время родить успела.
Хожу в бассейн, делаю Лфк. Ходила на приём к нейрохирургу, вертеброгу, все говорят про операцию, говорят что большая грыжа, я боюсь, что можно остаться лежачей на всю жизнь, хочется попробовать консервативное лечение, может ещё что-то посоветуйте? Остеопат и мануальный терапевт поможет? Хотя пишут что от мануальной терапии может быть хуже!?
Я уже не знаю куда бежать, что есть, колоть, чтобы не ложиться под нож.
Хотелось бы послушать мнения специалистов, врачей, как быть в моей ситуации? Жду ваших комментариев.


----------



## La murr (5 Май 2017)

@Olgaa, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Olgaa (5 Май 2017)

есть 2 грыжи L4-5 L5-S1, стала заниматься в бассейне, плаваю только на спине, и вниз головой ( не помню как называется вид) после того как последний раз прихватило 3 недели назад, стал болеть крестец раньше такого не было, переживаю???
Жду как бога физио и массаж


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Май 2017)

Показания к оперативному лечению имеются в плановом порядке.
Избежать операции может обращение за помощью к мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу), владеющему мышечными техниками.
Врач после беседы изучит снимки МРТ, проведёт тщательный ортопедический, мануальный и неврологический осмотр, установит диагноз , назначит необходимое медикаментозное лечение, проведёт курс мануальной терапии и разучит с вами комплекс ЛФК.
При физических нагрузках,в том числе и связанных с уходом за ребёнком, обязательно одевайте полужесткий поясничный корсет.


----------



## Olgaa (7 Май 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо за ваш ответ, была у вертебролога в сеченовке, сказал об операции, они все мне ее предлагают, или  вертеброневролог это другой врач?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (7 Май 2017)

Обратитесь  к московским консультантам форума докторам Ступину Ф.П. или Рудковскому А.И. с просьбой об очной консультации для решения вопроса о дальнейшем лечении.


----------

